# New bluetooth programmable smart switch to Replace an old 2 Pole Sw



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

David. Electricity don't know anything about what color the insulation is. That white wire is not a neutral wire, don't touch it , and do yourself a big favor and call a real electrician in and pay him , so you don't get shocked or burn your house down. 


Goodbye.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These aren’t stupid questions. You need to hire an engineer.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

David Osinga said:


> I'm trying to give you everything I think is relevant to my question at the start to make helping me easier.
> 
> David


The best way to make it easier for yourself is to read the forum rules and fill out your profile as you agreed to while signing up.:vs_cool:

*SPECIFICALLY YOUR ELECTRICALLY RELATED FIELD PROFESSION*


IBTL


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow @David Osinga!

David, David, David...........the last thing you should be doing is playing with a fire source you don't understand.

1. Hire a licensed and insured electrician to install the switch.

2. Roll the dice and try www.diychatroom.com and try not to need a claim on your homeowners or health insurance 



IBTL


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

mechanicaldvr said:


> wow @david osinga!
> 
> David, david, david...........the last thing you should be doing is playing with a fire source you don't understand.
> 
> ...


fify


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> fify


Oh those sneaky 'white' wires................


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

